# Smokey Mountain Propane Meat Smoker.



## a-ok pressure (Dec 21, 2011)

Hello All,

I just picked up a 36 inch vertical smoker from craigslist.

It has 4 racks, Does the temp vary from the top to the bottom rack?

There is a thermometer on the door for the internal temp.

Thanks

Attila


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2011)

A-Ok-

First off- Welcome to the SMF. Please take a moment and stop by Roll Call and introduce youself to the other Forum members.

Congrats on scoring your smoker! I have one of those units meownself!!

Yes the temps vary from top to bottom-remember heat rises.

The thermometer on the door can be off as much as 25°-50°+/- and should not be relied on. Get yourself one of the Mavrick remote thermometers. The latest version ET 732 has increased range.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 21, 2011)

Yes the temperature will vary from top to bottom. Round here these smokers are often referred to as a GOSM (great outdoors smokey mountain) I have one and it is my favorite smoker! I would suggest investing in a good digital probe thermometer, run the probe through a potato or a block of wood so you can set it in the smoker without touching the grates. Run your smoker and move the probe around to get an idea, of what your temps are at different levels. Ask lots of question about your new smoker here, there are many experienced users here that would be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 21, 2011)

What Dutch said!


----------



## big andy a (Dec 29, 2011)

Attila,

I also have a GOSM unit that I really like.  I did check the thermometer against a Taylor digital remote and on my unit the door thermometer is actually spot on.  There is a slight difference in the temp top to bottom.

The smoker works great and I'm sure you'll be putting out great Q.

Good luck.

Curt.


----------



## okra23 (Dec 31, 2011)

Hello,

I am new to this forum and have found alot of good info since looking around.  I have a question about the temperature range of my GOSM propane smoker.  I bought it about 2 years ago and haven't used it in a while.  I got it going this weekend for New Years and found the temperature didn't get as high as I remembered in the past.  I have connected a digital thermometer and it hasn't gotten above about 205 degrees the entire time.  It has been on high and still hasn't getten as hot as I remembered.  Has anyone seen this issue before in this brand or other cabinet propane smokers?  Any suggestions on something to try or is this a normal range for this product?  Thanks alot!


----------



## big andy a (Dec 31, 2011)

okra23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have found alot of good info since looking around.  I have a question about the temperature range of my GOSM propane smoker.  I bought it about 2 years ago and haven't used it in a while.  I got it going this weekend for New Years and found the temperature didn't get as high as I remembered in the past.  I have connected a digital thermometer and it hasn't gotten above about 205 degrees the entire time.  It has been on high and still hasn't getten as hot as I remembered.  Has anyone seen this issue before in this brand or other cabinet propane smokers?  Any suggestions on something to try or is this a normal range for this product?  Thanks alot!


Everything working okay on the burner?  Full flame all around the burner?  No orifices closed?  It should get to well over 300 and mine has gotten close to 400 degrees.  When smoking I don't go much above the lowest setting and it runs at 240 all day long.


----------



## okra23 (Dec 31, 2011)

I did check on the burner while it was smoking and I do think there is an issue with it.  It would fluctuate to full flame to a slight trickle although I don't think it truely got to it's full flame status.  I actually had to relight the burner once because it went out completely. Whenever I opened the door it had a very hard time building the temparature back and at times hovered around 150 for a while. Is that something that can be repaired?  I don't know the company that makes the smoker to look for any replacement parts it may need.


----------



## duanes (Dec 31, 2011)

okra23 said:


> I did check on the burner while it was smoking and I do think there is an issue with it.  It would fluctuate to full flame to a slight trickle although I don't think it truely got to it's full flame status.  I actually had to relight the burner once because it went out completely. Whenever I opened the door it had a very hard time building the temparature back and at times hovered around 150 for a while. Is that something that can be repaired?  I don't know the company that makes the smoker to look for any replacement parts it may need.


Landmann makes GOSM smokers.  They sell parts at: http://www.landmann-usa.com/online-store/parts/smoker-parts.aspx

You said you hadn't used it for several years.  Spiders, rust, or other debris maybe in the venturi tube.  If the flame is mostly yellow, it is likely this is the case.  If there is debri, clean it out and then try again.  If there is still a mostly yellow flame, you can try adjusting the air mix on the venturi tube.  there is an adjustable plate with a single screw on the venturi tube.


----------



## flash (Dec 31, 2011)

okra23 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have found alot of good info since looking around.  I have a question about the temperature range of my GOSM propane smoker.  I bought it about 2 years ago and haven't used it in a while.  I got it going this weekend for New Years and found the temperature didn't get as high as I remembered in the past.  I have connected a digital thermometer and it hasn't gotten above about 205 degrees the entire time.  It has been on high and still hasn't getten as hot as I remembered.  Has anyone seen this issue before in this brand or other cabinet propane smokers?  Any suggestions on something to try or is this a normal range for this product?  Thanks alot!




Using playbox sand instead of water will help.


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)

All good info


----------



## lmnrancher (Jan 1, 2012)

I had the same problem this weekend.  First started out worked great, temp went up to 250 not problem then couldn't above 209 by digital temp, the rest of the weekend.  Had to put my briskets and pork roast in the oven.  But I did get some great jerky done at least.

Don't know what the problem is I replace the tank but it didn't make any difference.  Will have to tear it apart and see if something is obstructing the propane getting to the burner.


----------



## meatatarian (Jan 2, 2012)

hey there,  I had the same problem a couple of times and had to use these steps to correct it, turn off the tank, turn on the burner to release any pressure, turn off the burner valve, turn the tank on very slowly and start again, this has worked for me everytime, good luck!!


----------



## michael ark (Jan 2, 2012)

A low tank has gave me problems before.When it was below 42f and raining i had problems getting above 205f.I just did some mods for winter http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/113822/my-mods-for-gosm-now-with-jet-burner  I will put the original burner back when spring gets here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.s LP smells like candy to a spider.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 2, 2012)

What micheal ark said.. as well as mud daubers and other critters that like to pack mud, crud, and other assorted nasties in your LP kit....


----------



## fdk03 (Jan 2, 2012)

i have a soley mountin as well mine did that as well once i beleive it is due to air flow these smokers are very senitive to wind direction.


----------

